# Tony Stewart



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

In a bizarre event a young man was struck and killed by Tony Stewart at a sprint car event last night in Upstate New York . Whether the first hand accounts are true or not, Tony Stewarts' life and public perception will be forever changed.

Regards, Mike

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nascar-from-the-marbles/tony-stewart-reportedly-involved-in-incident-under-investigation-at-new-york-dirt-track-042049206.html


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

I watched a video of the incident early this morning. The other driver was pissed, out walking/standing on the track (wearing a dark/black fire suit) and as Tony was approaching, they guy takes some steps down the track into the path of the cars. Then the car in front of Tony goes by the dude and it's almost as if Tony didn't see him until the last second and Tony turns left as you can see Tony's car kick to the right. At that point, the guy becomes entangled in the right side wheels.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I'll see if I can find it, first video I seen of it was from a spectator in the stands, they claim they can hear Tony Stewart stepping on the gas right before he hit the other driver which is why the rear end kicked to the right which is what sprint cars are meant to do.

Only time will tell what really happened, I already had some opinions of Tony Stewart, non of them nice.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I read where they(whomever) have already taken that video down Marty....money making a rush I suppose.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

That very well could be, I can't find the original video I watched anywhere now.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

There's a link at deadspin.com. I'm not going to provide the direct.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I watched video in yahoo link. I see an idiot stepping out in front of race cars get hit. I am no expert on racing or anything but I think I get the concept. Concept. Drive fast turn left. Obviously this guy didn't get the concept. I feel sorry for all involved except the deceased.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I nominate him for a Darwin award. Dark out black suit... Out of the gene pool.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I was involved in the dirt track scene for many years, and there was one rule at EVERY track that drivers had to follow. STAY IN THE RACECAR. You don't get out of the racecar unless you are in danger such as the car is on fire, or the track personnel tell you to get out. This driver violated this rule, and you can see what happened. That being said, it wouldn't surprise me if Tony threw the car sideways to throw some dirt on the guy. Who would be happy if big time Tony showed up once a year to make everyone else look bad....


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I did watch the video on deadspin.....I just really don't know what to say other than that forever two individuals and their families have been forever changed....and will never be the same again. What a shame.

Regards, Mike


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Here's a video from the stands. 





Stewart and Ward were racing side by side. It appears Stewart got tangled up with Ward and put him into the wall.
Ward wrecks and then gets out out of his car. He is very irate and is walking out on the track gesturing to someone (Stewart?).
Another car goes by Ward and almost hits him. Then Stewart comes by. 
You can hear Stewarts engine rev and the car sorta fishtails. Next thing you see Ward laying on the track about 25-30 feet away.

Stewart has always had the reputation of being a bit of a hot head.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I think most all drivers can be a bit of a hot head, much like road rage....in this clip, it was clearly just hard racing that caused the initial spin....but, ole young fella has got to be thinkin.....what better way to establish myself than calling out the vet.....it was an extremely poor decision to get out of that damaged car for the sole purpose of grandstanding. In this case it cost him his life and Stewart will have to live with that scene and feeling for the rest of his life.....


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I don't know if you would call it good hard racing. Stewart was up pretty high on the track. Maybe he got up into the marbles, but you gotta remember Stewart isn't any rookie. He knows how to handle a car. He knew he could get into the throttle and throw the other car up into the wall.

As far as the confrontation. I have seen guys get out of their cars many times even though you can get thrown out of the track for doing that. Everyone knew there was an accident. The fact that Stewart didn't hit him head on makes it look pretty bad for him. Hit him head on is one thing, throw the back end of the car out and catch him is another. My guess was Stewart was going to throw the back end out and spin a whole bunch of mud on the guy.

These NASCAR guys gotta stay away from the old dirt tracks. They made it to the big time, go play with the big boys. Stewart makes millions per year. Showing up to race with working Joes who are weekend warriors just pisses everyone off. Its kinda like the local farmers getting pissed when all the BTO move into and area and upset the apple cart....


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

You're making alot of assumptions based on no information mike....they were racing hard, no doubt about that, good or bad, it wasn't as if Stewart went in behind him and gave him a tap in the turn. That would constitute bad racing....albeit racing. That fella never should have left the car, dressed in a black fire suit with a black helmet on a black track hiding behind another car in a turn........house of cards was stacked against him and Stewart.....whether he hit him head on or not, makes no difference, race tracks are no place to be walking around during a race, caution or not, that is the problem that NASCAR and other organizations have got to crack down on.....make their ass sit out a couple of races or fine them for getting out of their car, the antics are ridiculous......or they can both go back to the pits and handle it like men.....not all of that sissy pointing and throwing helmets....I get tired of it. 
I really used to like racing, it's lost it's luster to me.....no more Alan Kulwickis' left in that sport, dominated by few, competition is awful, cars running in big packs, accidents waiting to happen and now....Danica Patrick, too much for me to handle.....but I can understand why these guys race sprint cup cars, very simple.....MONEY


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Exactly dawg, used to be big Nascar fans, had tickets to the Brickyard 400 from the very first race there, must have went a dozen times. Anymore watching people who's only major skill is turning left and holding the gas pedal down just doesn't do it for me or the wife anymore. Still watch F1 sometimes, get more enjoyment out of going to the local Kart track and renting one for an hour or two.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I am making a lot of assumptions. They are mainly based on the history of the players involved. I may be completely wrong, or I might not. Who knows. You are correct though, as I stated in my other post. You NEVER get out of our car...


----------



## CRE10 (Sep 28, 2013)

That kid was wanting to be Billy Badass calling out Stewart. He shouldn't have died, but when you're in all black on a dark race track and you get run over then you can't really complain. It would like someone complaining they got run over while walking down an interstate highway.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

http://www.ijreview.com/2014/08/166675-nascar-tragedy-tony-stewart-hits-kills-fellow-driver-now/

This is the original video I seen, you can clearly hear Stewart goosing the gas pedal.

I whole heartedly agree that getting out of his car was just stupid.


----------



## CRE10 (Sep 28, 2013)

I read a comment on one of the sites where they said a sprint car doesn't turn well unless you gas it like a boat or jetski and that him possibling gassing it and swerving right was to spin the rear end of the car away from Ward to avoid hitting him?

It's all speculation from everyone. I just doubt Tony tried to hit him and you can't deny that had the driver not had a hot head getting out to mouth him then he would be alive today.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

CRE10 said:


> I read a comment on one of the sites where they said a sprint car doesn't turn well unless you gas it like a boat or jetski and that him possibling gassing it and swerving right was to spin the rear end of the car away from Ward to avoid hitting him?
> 
> It's all speculation from everyone. I just doubt Tony tried to hit him and you can't deny that had the driver not had a hot head getting out to mouth him then he would be alive today.


Oh I don't think he tried to hit him intentionally either, those cars do steer though at lower speeds like under a caution, if not how do they ever get em on and off the track? I think maybe Stewart goosed it a bit more than needed just to scare the other guy a little or to try and pepper him with a little dirt.


----------



## CRE10 (Sep 28, 2013)

mlappin said:


> Oh I don't think he tried to hit him intentionally either, those cars do steer though at lower speeds like under a caution, if not how do they ever get em on and off the track? I think maybe Stewart goosed it a bit more than needed just to scare the other guy a little or to try and pepper him with a little dirt.


I agree they steer without full throttle, just not cozy power steering like a real car, but I'm thinking he maybe saw him last second so he freaked out hit the gas and swerved right to try to fishtail left to avoid hitting him?

I would think to pepper him with dirt he would want to hit the throttle and swerve left to fishtail to the right. I dunno.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

What will come out of this is too late for the Ward or Stewart families....but from here on out at all levels of sanctioned racing there will be a horrendous fine for getting out of your car and there will also be suspension involved. Kinda like the Hahns device for helmets after Dale Earnhardt's death...tragedy begets safety improvements...and at a terrible cost.

I do not watch racing near as much as I did ten years ago....no excitement of actual racing anymore....everyone runs a clone.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

CRE10 said:


> I agree they steer without full throttle, just not cozy power steering like a real car, but I'm thinking he maybe saw him last second so he freaked out hit the gas and swerved right to try to fishtail left to avoid hitting him?
> 
> I would think to pepper him with dirt he would want to hit the throttle and swerve left to fishtail to the right. I dunno.


Don't know, the sheriff's department there is requesting any personal videos of the incident for review.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Vol said:


> I do not watch racing near as much as I did ten years ago....no excitement of actual racing anymore....everyone runs a clone.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Me, either. I have been watching NASCAR racing from the early 60's. Now I usually sleep through them because they are BOOOOOOOOOOOOORING. Same thing with drag racing. Everybody runs the same equipment. no improvements, not much of anything but lots of hype!

BTW: My understanding is that Sprint cars are direct drive, locked axle.

Ralph


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> Me, either. I have been watching NASCAR racing from the early 60's. Now I usually sleep through them because they are BOOOOOOOOOOOOORING. Same thing with drag racing. Everybody runs the same equipment. no improvements, not much of anything but lots of hype!
> 
> BTW: My understanding is that Sprint cars are direct drive, locked axle.
> 
> Ralph


Bought the only time I ever watch Nascar is if I'm sitting at the V with a nice cold adult beverage, ditto on drag racing, ditto on baseball. I can listen to baseball while in a tractor, but actually watching it puts me right to sleep.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

On a high note.....almendinger (sorry don't know how it's spelled) won the road race and he is a kulwicki type, good to see.....


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Now...getting lawyered up.

Regards, Mike

http://www3.timesfreepress.com/news/ap-sports/2014/aug/12/criminal-charge-possible-stewart-ward-death/254981/


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Knew that would happen....I bet 150 or more have already contacted the Ward family....fleas


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Quote
But Stewart would also have to weigh the damage to his image and career - with his own team, tracks and millions in endorsements - making a quick settlement likely.

So sad. Such vermin in charge of our legal system. The way I see it the punk committed suicide and unfortunately involved others. His estate should be paying Stewart if anything. Someone who kills himself is NOT a victim. Regardless if suicide was intentional or the consequence of sheer ignorance, arrogance, and stupidity.


----------

